# 4th of July Bikini Bombshell Bombing



## levell3

OK the weather has warmed up to a nice toasty level and I haven't done one of these in awhile so here goes ...

In the spirit of summertime and the Fourth of July holiday weekend, I am going to sponsor another beauty pageant of sorts here.

Here is what I am thinking. Please post ONE picture of what you consider the best-looking bombshell in a bikini you can think of here on the board, only *ONE *entry per LLG. There will be only one 1st place prize winner. I will be the sole judge so there won't be any controversy.

Also in the spirit of this great country, on its day of independence, the grand prize will consist of some of finest premium cigars made by Cuban/Americans here in the states. Celebrating their voyage here for a better life and bringing their love of tobacco with them:

1st Prize

Arturo Fuente
CAO
La Flor Dominicana
La Gloria Cuban
Padron

I'll pay all costs associated with the contest, all I ask is that we abide by board rules so if the admin has any problems with this, the contest ends immediately. So no porno, just "tasteful" photographes

It doesn't matter if the same individual(s) is used in the contest picturewise but if the same picture is used, the first one who submits it will receives credit and the later person must resubmit a different picture. The ladies are free to participate but unfortunately I do not fancy guys so any male submissions are going to be a MAJOR darkhorse!

Going to let this contest run till Friday, July 7th, 2006 and it will end at exactly 11:59pm ET. All entries after that time will be disqualified. Look forward to seeing the contestants! GOOD LUCK and have a happy and safe FOURTH of JULY!!!

**NOTE: For those who are on the fence on participating, the choices from these brands will mostly be premiums, likely Opus X, Padron 1964, LFD Limitado, etc. just depends what is in the humidor Friday  **


----------



## akatora

I win!!! 










Please send the smokes to....:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

This chicks name is Jurgita. :u


----------



## ComicBookFreak

It doesn't get much better than this!!!
:dr 
:dr :dr 

CBF:w


----------



## zamco17

Oh this thread is going to be good!!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Let's stand up and salute...


----------



## akatora

Looks like a man for christ sake :r


----------



## rumballs

edit: nevermind...


----------



## Blueface

Oops, wrong one.
Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Blueface

OK,
This is the only one I can come up with so far.
How about the bottom half of a bikini?


----------



## Millow




----------



## Blueface

Your photo does not show.


----------



## akatora

Millow: Can I have her phonenr. ? I´ll even send you some cigars for it


----------



## NCRadioMan

:ms NCRM


----------



## rumballs

she should have bleached her eyebrows too....


----------



## billybarue

She's got eyebrows - I didn't notice!!!!!!


----------



## Millow

Blueface said:


> Your photo does not show.


I uploaded it to another host so it works now.


----------



## neoflex

She has eyebrows but no boobs!:c What the hell!


----------



## neoflex

Now for my submission
http://gallery.jessicaalba.net/displayimage.php?album=114&pos=0


----------



## Aaron

I had a hard time choosing between these three appropriately-themed lasses, but I'm submitting #3, the auburn-tressed.







The blondes aren't in bikinis, anyway.

I pledge allegiance to the flag... :u


----------



## RPB67

I like this thread.

MMMMM !!!!! These photos !


----------



## Aaron

neoflex said:


> Now for my submission
> http://gallery.jessicaalba.net/displayimage.php?album=114&pos=0


You _*WISH*_ you could submit to that!


----------



## Aaron

So you can tell your wives and girlfriends that you come to Club Stogie "for the stories":

It's the Sixtieth Anniversary of the bikini.

Some people are talking about a bikini explosion, and there's even a special anniversary bikini book. But despite its alluring cover, I urge you to ignore all this commercialism and go beyond Bikini Bottom.


I mean, what's crasser than using bikini imagery to pump up circulation and sell stuff? Right?

Instead, let's return to a simpler, more wholesome time.


----------



## bonggoy

Laura the Butt ...



Laura the Butt again ...


----------



## RPB67

Real and no airbrushing here.

My girlfriend while we were in Florida at South Beach last year.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

http://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hahahah7gl.png

I used Imageshack and I for some reason I cant get it to enlarge


----------



## DonJefe

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> http://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hahahah7gl.png
> 
> I used Imageshack and I for some reason I cant get it to enlarge


Try Viagra.


----------



## Blueface

OK,
I have been joking until now and my nice big butt babe went un-noticed.
This is for real.
Will purposely make this photo a small attachment.
Open at own risk.


----------



## pnoon

Now HERE'S a real babe. 
No airbrushing here, either!


----------



## zamco17

That wasnt necessary!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike32312

pnoon said:


> Now HERE'S a real babe.
> No airbrushing here, either!


u :sb u :r


----------



## zamco17

How are you guys posting attachments if the max is 100kb per pic? Thanks


----------



## pnoon

zamco17 said:


> How are you guys posting attachments if the max is 100kb per pic? Thanks


We are not posting attachments - we are posting links to pictures on other sites


----------



## OilMan

here is my choice.

Open at own risk, but some hot pics

http://galleries.wickedweasel.com/contributors/2006-3/round4/iryna/default.asp


----------



## Bigwaved

*My darkhorse entry...*


----------



## kvm

pnoon said:


> Now HERE'S a real babe.
> No airbrushing here, either!


You owe us for that one u :al :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl

pnoon said:


> Now HERE'S a real babe.
> No airbrushing here, either!


anyone have a recommendation on how to get vomit out of a keyboard?u

thanks!:r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Not a bikini, but close enough.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

This is my second choice if my other was over the top.


----------



## bonggoy

Bigwaved said:


> *My darkhorse entry...*


we have a winner!!!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

[No message]


----------



## OilMan

looks like you found one James


----------



## Warhorse545

Stacey


----------



## fl0at

I flipped when I saw that in the 2005 SI Swimsuit Edition in Fallujah, Iraq. It's painted on, by the way.

Copyright © 2005 Sports Illustrated: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/swimsuit/collection/

Please don't sue me.

If I wasn't biased by the Cubs, I'd say this hottie here: Veronica Varekova

But I'm sticking with my Cubbies, win or lose.. as usual.


----------



## djmoniz

Oh goodie, another babe contest by levell3! :dr 

Here's my entry:



PM me when you need my addy to send the winning prize.  

-Dion


----------



## czartim

pnoon said:


> Now HERE'S a real babe.
> No airbrushing here, either!


Butterface.


----------



## vtdragon

Better than Superman:


----------



## akatora

I´ll hit that too.


----------



## Bob

I gotta follow this one with OMG...what a group!!

Bob

Loving Club Stogie more each day!!!


----------



## ky toker

*POW! Bombshell baby!*


----------



## adamh_25_

Here's a good one
http://community.webshots.com/photo/549199452/2963716660086203024ujFuZA
Adam


----------



## Bob

My wife and I would like to enter her in the contest!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Spacecataz

ky toker said:


> *POW! Bombshell baby!*


:tpd:

classic piece of tail here!


----------



## levell3

pnoon said:


> Now HERE'S a real babe.
> No airbrushing here, either!


What in God's name?! 

Oh well, just checking in on the contestants so far. VERY impressed with the exception of whatever this is I am looking at. Keep the ladies coming guys and I look forward to choosing a winner Friday after midnight!


----------



## clampdown

who cares if she cant play tennis.


----------



## pistol

Blueface said:


> OK,
> I have been joking until now and my nice big butt babe went un-noticed.
> This is for real.
> Will purposely make this photo a small attachment.
> Open at own risk.


ok, I GIVE IT A TEN!


----------



## stig

Well since Pnoon used my entry for this I have a runner up entry to submit.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6544&d=1150945785

Sorry Paul.


----------



## ghostrider

View attachment 6671


Thanks stig...

u


----------



## al two

Appears to be the French flag.

but hey, it's still red, white, and blue.


----------



## mikestod

al two said:


> Appears to be the French flag.
> 
> but hey, it's still red, white, and blue.


Screw the French... I sure would!!!!


----------



## mikestod

mmmm...Sophie Howard


----------



## aceswired

God bless the USA


----------



## stig

ComicBookFreak said:


> It doesn't get much better than this!!!
> :dr
> :dr :dr
> 
> CBF:w


Ooooooooooh, Stacey!!!!!!

Humina, Humina, Humina!!!


----------



## Aaron

levell3 said:


> Going to let this contest run till Friday, July 7th, 2006 and it will end at exactly 11:59pm ET. All entries after that time will be disqualified. Look forward to seeing the contestants! GOOD LUCK and have a happy and safe FOURTH of JULY!!!


Salivating 4th of July Bikini lovers are waiting...


----------



## Gurkha

akatora said:


> I win!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please send the smokes to....:r


OMG; she comes with a built-in cigar holder!!!! :dr


----------



## Gurkha

aceswired said:


> God bless the USA


That makes me so proud to be an American!!!


----------



## Aaron

Gurkha said:


> OMG; she comes with a built-in cigar holder!!!! :dr


You really gonna toss out that softball to hit?


----------



## akatora

Gurkha said:


> OMG; she comes with a built-in cigar holder!!!! :dr


So what vitola are we talking about here bro :r Hmm..I swear that she would be able to hold my entire habana collection in there! My new humidor :r


----------



## akatora

Why not combine two pleasures in one


----------



## IHT

NCRadioMan said:


> :ms NCRM


she hasn't hit puberty yet, dude...

"where's the beef?" or, "boobs" in this case?

i know this one won't last long, but there's a little bit of bikini bottom on her right thigh... :dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Close enough to a bikini for me 



Jesse Jane


----------



## ComicBookFreak

:tpd: That's Anna Nicole Right, IHT?


CBF:w


----------



## IHT

ComicBookFreak said:


> :tpd: That's Anna Nicole Right, IHT?
> 
> CBF:w


word up....
i don't care if she's trashy at times (or all the time).


----------



## fl0at

I don't mind the trashy-ness, I wish she'd just make up her mind whether to be fat or hot.

She bounces back and forth a lot.. I think she's .. half way right now, haven't seen a pic of her in a while.

That's gotta be an older shot.


----------



## levell3

Sorry about the delay gentlemen, family situation came up this weekend but promise to declare a winner Monday. Haven't even had chance to check out the rest of the entries. My apologizes to all ...


----------



## RGD

Ya'll can have the rest - I'll just take little ole Jessica - 

Ron


----------



## opus

AHHH...........the classic 3 finger gap.


----------



## Aaron

opusxox said:


> AHHH...........the classic 3 finger gap.


Up there with the six-pack grip.


----------



## Warhorse545

stig said:


> Ooooooooooh, Stacey!!!!!!
> 
> Humina, Humina, Humina!!!


Yes you rang??? :r

Stacey


----------



## Bob

My wife keeps asking if she "won" anything...But, I told her I made the mistake of posting her pic without realizing I needed to be a LLG! I told her that it is impossible to "win" anything now! I also, told her I forgot to post the one of her new "aftermarket parts" and no she could not post her cosmetic surgeons website. This would not win her any points anyway!
I reminded her that even if Roberto Benigni did do that movie about it being a Beautiful Life...that the tank was already "won" in the last movie! She is very disappointed in my mistakes on this contest! I keep telling her though she might not be a model she still might have a chance at a consolation prize of a box of cigars! She has high hopes of just such a "win" but I fooled her into thinking it would just be a "few " cigars. I told her that if I were caught "trolling" for boxes of cigars then I might end up having to write a 500 word essay! She said not to worry she would not mind helping me write the essay if I got caught! My only problem is how to "keep her life beautiful" and a big smile on her face! I think I have her convinced of everything and she will be just fine! If no "win" happens I still have a nice little restraunt picked out where she can have a bottle of wine and a nice cigar!! 
Thank you fellas for being such big hearted people...I think it will all work out ....at least she is not expecting that tank!!

Bob

If needed I am sure ms.floydp will help me out in consoling my wife...she has the address to send just such a letter ! So you see everything will be just fine!!!


----------



## levell3

bonggoy said:


> Laura the Butt ...
> 
> Laura the Butt again ...


OK, after much delay, we have a WINNER! Actually, there were quite of few entries that could have won but they weren't really true to the theme of the contest. (Not there is anything wrong with lingerie and Jessica Alba probably would have won if you had gotten her in earlier  )

So Bonggoy please PM your snailer so you can collect your winnings! Thanks to everyone who participated and sorry about the delay in declaring a winner, I hope everyone had a great 4th of July :u

I look forward to sponsoring another one of these soon ...


----------



## djmoniz

Congrats Bonggoy! 

That was great fun levell3...do us all a favor and don't take so long to sponsor the next one!  

-Dion


----------



## Bigwaved

No one lost with this one... congrats to bonggoy!


----------



## kvm

Bob said:


> My wife keeps asking if she "won" anything...But, I told her I made the mistake of posting her pic without realizing I needed to be a LLG! I told her that it is impossible to "win" anything now! I also, told her I forgot to post the one of her new "aftermarket parts" and no she could not post her cosmetic surgeons website. This would not win her any points anyway!
> I reminded her that even if Roberto Benigni did do that movie about it being a Beautiful Life...that the tank was already "won" in the last movie! She is very disappointed in my mistakes on this contest! I keep telling her though she might not be a model she still might have a chance at a consolation prize of a box of cigars! She has high hopes of just such a "win" but I fooled her into thinking it would just be a "few " cigars. I told her that if I were caught "trolling" for boxes of cigars then I might end up having to write a 500 word essay! She said not to worry she would not mind helping me write the essay if I got caught! My only problem is how to "keep her life beautiful" and a big smile on her face! I think I have her convinced of everything and she will be just fine! If no "win" happens I still have a nice little restraunt picked out where she can have a bottle of wine and a nice cigar!!
> Thank you fellas for being such big hearted people...I think it will all work out ....at least she is not expecting that tank!!
> 
> Bob
> 
> If needed I am sure ms.floydp will help me out in consoling my wife...she has the address to send just such a letter ! So you see everything will be just fine!!!


Grab a nice selection of sticks from your humi and mail them to yourself and tell her she won. 

Congrats bonggoy!


----------



## Bob

kvm said:


> Grab a nice selection of sticks from your humi and mail them to yourself and tell her she won.
> 
> Congrats bonggoy!


Congrats bongoy!! Will do on the mailing....LOL!!


----------



## fl0at

Congrats Bong! Fun contest lvl3


----------



## kenstogie

Heres a link for y'all
It's got an PG13/R rating but worth the click I'd say.

http://the-neighborhood.com/randomimg/hottie.jpeg


----------



## clampdown

can we do this every week?


----------



## RPB67

Congrats Bong !!

Some new cigars for that new lighter.


----------



## Aaron

Now that the stupid World Cup of Soccer is over (I hate sports that don't require opposable thumbs), here are some late bikini entries from Yahoo's coverage of Miss Universe here in LA. Do we call this the World C-Cup Championships?

_ Bra_zil and Miss Poland, who definitely has the qualities to make one _pole_-ish:
















Who wouldn't like to get a little _Back in the USS_R or consider _turning Japanese_?

















Some Swiss cheese...cake to make you consider violating her neutrality...










Got an idea of what to do with the holes?

More to come...

I miss giving up my major in foreign affairs...


----------



## Aaron

1) Nice Kiwis!










1) Who doesn't want more Chinese food half an hour after eating some?
2) I could forgive Frenchmen for repeatedly surrendering to this...
















1) Any objection to spending a lot of time south of the equator???
2) Equal time for our iPod and Molson-loving pals north of the border, eh? This is Miss Canada.


----------



## Aaron

And I'll conclude with the two nations that are the US's biggest allies in the United Nations according to their voting records:


----------



## Bob

I really do need to do some global travelling:dr


----------



## bonggoy

levell3 said:


> OK, after much delay, we have a WINNER! Actually, there were quite of few entries that could have won but they weren't really true to the theme of the contest. (Not there is anything wrong with lingerie and Jessica Alba probably would have won if you had gotten her in earlier  )
> 
> So Bonggoy please PM your snailer so you can collect your winnings! Thanks to everyone who participated and sorry about the delay in declaring a winner, I hope everyone had a great 4th of July :u
> 
> I look forward to sponsoring another one of these soon ...


Philly represent!!! ... She can be seen live in one of the classier mens establishment in Philadelphia 

Thanks to Level3 for putting up this contest.

First BP22 contest, now this. I better play the lottery.


----------

